# Happy Halloween! 'Spell'ectibles Bonanza!



## Justin (Oct 31, 2015)

Over three hundred of each Halloween 'Spell'ectible have been sold so far, but we're not anywhere near ready to stop yet. You're looking at two more final upcoming restocks today for Halloween, and they're gonna be BIG! Why go outside when you can spend your night on the internet spamming F5 for pixels?

*1:00PM Pacific Time / 4:00PM Eastern Time
8:00PM GMT / 7:00AM AEDT (Sunday)*

*7:00PM Pacific Time / 10:00PM Eastern Time
2:00AM GMT (Sunday) / 1:00PM AEDT (Sunday)
*



See you then! Still can't make these times or think you'll still miss out during the restock? We're flooding the market like crazy with these restocks, so it shouldn't be hard to buy one yourself on the TBT Marketplace afterwards.

Have a very happy Halloween everyone! Don't forget to check out *The Woods*... and don't get cursed.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 31, 2015)

thx jubs, you even included my timezone!! wow
time to buy more voodoos


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2015)

So basically one more restock today? I won't stay up til 2am :O


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> Why go outside when you can spend your night on the internet spamming F5 for pixels?


That's a good way to put it


----------



## Laudine (Oct 31, 2015)

Ufff hoping I can finally grab one more voodoo doll!



Justin said:


> Why go outside when you can spend your night on the internet spamming F5 for pixels?


It's okay, I have no life to begin with anyway


----------



## Thunder (Oct 31, 2015)

kinda looks like katie's got more facial hair than i do


----------



## sej (Oct 31, 2015)

Cool! Can't wait to hoard all the pumpkin cupcakes!
I can come to the 8pm one, but I'm not waking up at 2am again xD


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

I hope I get something this time! happy Halloween, everybody!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Oct 31, 2015)

Sej said:


> Cool! Can't wait to hoard all the pumpkin cupcakes!
> I can come to the 8pm one, but I'm not waking up at 2am again xD



Same here! I went to the first one at 2am and managed to get something that time. But I really don't want to wake up at that time again. (Although if I still don't get a cupcake at 8pm I may have to).


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know , I hope to get a cupcake this time.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

Yay, I'm not gonna bother for several reasons.
But good luck!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yay, I'm not gonna bother for several reasons.
> But good luck!



35tbt in the bank


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> 35tbt in the bank



I spent it all on a blue ballon
And I wanna give other people a chance cause I only wanted one of each


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

Im confused.. are they today or on sunday xD?

wait NVM


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I spent it all on a blue ballon
> And I wanna give other people a chance cause I only wanted one of each



how generous! enjoy your balloon aha!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Araie (Oct 31, 2015)

I really want to buy an ancient candle, but I'll never have enough.. good luck to everyone else on their finds though! And that picture of Katie..


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> how generous! enjoy your balloon aha!



Thanks 
I love blue lol. My favourite colour


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Thanks
> I love blue lol. My favourite colour



it would definitely be cool to have bunny and heart shaped balloons like in-game!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

hi will we be able to get black candy this year thanks


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 31, 2015)

ems said:


> Im confused.. are they today or on sunday xD?
> 
> wait NVM



Actually, I'm confused too. None today, but twice tomorrow? I read it three times and I'm still lost. LOL


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> hi will we be able to get black candy this year thanks



Doesn't look like it :-(


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

great ill have to make an alarm for the restocks

glad ill be awake at all those times


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 31, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there's one at 4:00 PM EST today?


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Can anyone tell me if there's one at 4:00 PM EST today?



yes, today's restock is at 4:00. 
there will be another one later today at 10:00


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you, pumpkins.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

Another restock. Maybe this time I can get my very own voodoo doll this time.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm reading it as 4 pm eastern and 10 pm eastern. That is 3 and 9 pm for me in US central daylight savings time. The ones showing Sunday is the time in countries ahead of us ... Or whatever!  For some Halloween will be over.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 31, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Another restock. Maybe this time I can get my very own voodoo doll this time.



Good luck!


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Oct 31, 2015)

ahh, ill be around for the restock for once ^^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 31, 2015)

I wan to try to but atleast 5cupcakes xD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 31, 2015)

I hope to get more cupcakes, they're my favourite spellectible. ;0;


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Oct 31, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I hope to get more cupcakes, they're my favourite spellectible. ;0;



i agree, i wanna try and get a few of the cupcakes and the voodoo dolls ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween everyone!

 Obviously I'm not gonna even bother with the candles; but if I'm lucky I might be able to get another cupcake or doll though.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Shinylatias (Oct 31, 2015)

Is the restock today?

Sorry bout' being a noobie c;


----------



## Araie (Oct 31, 2015)

Shinylatias said:


> Is the restock today?
> 
> Sorry bout' being a noobie c;



Yes, one is about to happen in about 10 minutes or so. (There are a total of 2 happening today though.)


----------



## Shinylatias (Oct 31, 2015)

Araie said:


> Yes, one is about to happen in about 10 minutes or so. (There are a total of 2 happening today though.)



Ooh, okay. Great. I can make both!! C:<


----------



## emolga (Oct 31, 2015)

theres a restock and i dont have enough tbt to get a cupcake bye


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 31, 2015)

*Brings boat for flood


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

if I get nothing i'll scream

- - - Post Merge - - -

it says they're sold out?


----------



## emolga (Oct 31, 2015)

who wants to give me a cupcake


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

WHOA! I can't believe I almost forgot about this. Good thing I got my Voodoo doll before it was too late. ^.^


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 31, 2015)

Finished my blue crown of collectables.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 31, 2015)

I was at the restock but there was so much lag it wouldn't even let me go to the shop right away. ;_;
They were sold out so fast. QQ


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 31, 2015)

Woohoo! I got the 2 other collectibles today with only 7 TBT to spare!


----------



## Sona (Oct 31, 2015)

I almost didn't get fsdlg


----------



## edsett (Oct 31, 2015)

Had a cupcake in my cart but it didn't check out. Only refreshed to tell me everything was sold out lol.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 31, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I was at the restock but there was so much lag it wouldn't even let me go to the shop right away. ;_;
> They were sold out so fast. QQ



Same here , it wouldn't move at all for me. I was hoping to snag 2 cupcakes (one for me one for my friend who will miss both the restocks) and another voodoo doll for my friend.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 31, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Same here , it wouldn't move at all for me. I was hoping to snag 2 cupcakes (one for me one for my friend who will miss both the restocks) and another voodoo doll for my friend.



I wanted to get at lest another cupcake to keep since they're so awesome. 
It's unfortunate you didn't get the collectibles. Meanwhile there are people who snag them just to resell hem for like 10X the shop price. x( Like I understand they're collectibles but there are so many people who want them badly and have been trying only to fail. :/


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 31, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I wanted to get at lest another cupcake to keep since they're so awesome.
> It's unfortunate you didn't get the collectibles. Meanwhile there are people who snag them just to resell hem for like 10X the shop price. x( Like I understand they're collectibles but there are so many people who want them badly and have been trying only to fail. :/



I dislike that, too. I only wanted one of each for myself. If I had gotten extras, they would have been to give to friends who didn't have them. I would never buy from someone who jacks up the price a lot. I'd rather not have anything than get taken advantage of, to be honest.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 31, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I wanted to get at lest another cupcake to keep since they're so awesome.
> It's unfortunate you didn't get the collectibles. Meanwhile there are people who snag them just to resell hem for like 10X the shop price. x( Like I understand they're collectibles but there are so many people who want them badly and have been trying only to fail. :/


Totally agree with u 80% of the people bought them just to resell,I tryed to buy some to keep but as always it was hella laggy so I didn't even get one );


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 31, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I dislike that, too. I only wanted one of each for myself. If I had gotten extras, they would have been to give to friends who didn't have them. I would never buy from someone who jacks up the price a lot. I'd rather not have anything than get taken advantage of, to be honest.



Yeah ikr. If I got extras I'd sell them for the shop prices to be fair. And ah yeah I understand. I seriously feel bad for the people who haven't been able to make the restocks or successfully fulfil a purchase.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> Totally agree with u 80% of the people bought them just to resell,I tryed to buy some to keep but as always it was hella laggy so I didn't even get one );



Omg the lag is horrible hngh. ;;


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 31, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I wanted to get at lest another cupcake to keep since they're so awesome.
> It's unfortunate you didn't get the collectibles. Meanwhile there are people who snag them just to resell hem for like 10X the shop price. x( Like I understand they're collectibles but there are so many people who want them badly and have been trying only to fail. :/



It is hard especially if you have slow internet or have to use mobile, the lag is hell. I bought one in the marketplace as I won't be awake at 2AM, It's a shame I couldn't get for my friend though like I did last year (candies).


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 31, 2015)

wait so the next restock is in a hour right?


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 31, 2015)

Flooding? As in all the hoarders will spend all their TBT and there will still be lots left over? I'm gonna try to buy some cupcakes for my friends eeee


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Flooding? As in all the hoarders will spend all their TBT and there will still be lots left over? I'm gonna try to buy some cupcakes for my friends eeee



infinite stock

but only the first 20 people get in


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> infinite stock
> 
> but only the first 20 people get in



you must have the gold vip pass to enter

can buy from justin for $40 or 1mil tbt


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> infinite stock
> 
> but only the first 20 people get in


Infinite stock? That's what i'm talking about! I would buy more but I only have a few TBT.


----------



## Shinylatias (Oct 31, 2015)

aaa restocks soon


----------



## cornimer (Oct 31, 2015)

Yay, I got a cupcake!   I never thought I would be successful in a restock.  Now voodoo has a...cupcakes friend. XD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 31, 2015)

I finally got 10 cupcakes! yay!


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

lol i missed all of the restocks


----------



## Heyden (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> lol i missed all of the restocks



Couldn't get some, or couldn't make it to any?


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Couldn't get some, or couldn't make it to any?



i just wasn't paying attention. i was online, just not paying attention oh well


----------

